# Great Safe For Those That Camp With Handgun



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I wanted a safe for the Outback that allows me to keep my gun/ammo out of reach of everyone except my wife and I. Knowing the facts that remembering a combo in case something is going extremely wrong, I decided to go with a Biometric reader (fingerprint).

I have my fingerprints (4) and my DW's fingerprints (4) in the memory of this box. It will open in about 2 seconds.

Not trying to bring up the "do you bring guns" debate, just trying to provide a great recommendation for an outstanding safe.

The safe is not cheap, but under this circumstance, spending extra to get the best is well worth every penny. IMHO

LockSAF PBS-001 Personal Biometric (FingerPrint) Safe

http://www.amazon.com/LockSAF-PBS-001-Pers...8645&sr=8-1


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

that's smart, thank you for being a responsible gun owner.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow that is cool and a great idea, it takes care of the one think I hate about safes, getting to the gun fast enough when I need it. Thanks


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I saw in a movie once where they cut some guys finger off.....im just saying. Glad its not one of those eye scanner ones, ouch.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> I saw in a movie once where they cut some guys finger off.....im just saying. Glad its not one of those eye scanner ones, ouch.


.....that's why the DW has access. Dooh!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

This is what we use: Gun Vault

They were recommend to us by a NRA instructor that we took a class from recently.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Does that need a battery to make it work?

If it does will it maintain its memory if flat or removed? How would you then open it.

Seems like a really good idea


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OutbackPM said:


> Does that need a battery to make it work?
> 
> If it does will it maintain its memory if flat or removed? How would you then open it.
> 
> Seems like a really good idea


Yes...it works on a 9v battery. They say the life of the battery is ~9 months. YMMV.

Yes...the memory is intact after you replace the battery. It is stored on flash memory.

If everything fails there are 2 keys you can use to open the safe. I keep these in my full sized home safe. Will need to figure out a good spot to hide one of the master keys in the Outback. Perhaps next to the cleaning supplies, as the kids NEVER look there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OregonCampin said:


> This is what we use: Gun Vault
> 
> They were recommend to us by a NRA instructor that we took a class from recently.


It was between yours and the one I bought. I read too many reviews from folks on how the "Gun Vault" would stick and then you needed to use a screwdriver to fix it.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks for the great info. This is a good idea.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Here's another good one that will give you secure storage in the cargo area of you truck or SUV for the longer ones.---Mike
http://www.truckvault.com/


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Jim, Great idea. From the pic it looks like you mounted it in your TT. If so can you give some details. Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

psychodad said:


> Jim, Great idea. From the pic it looks like you mounted it in your TT. If so can you give some details. Thanks


It isn't mounted yet.

The pictures you see are from Amazon's site. The safe is currently in our bedroom (with Glock inside) and will be moved to the Outback on our next trip.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Its an excellent idea. Ain't technology grand


----------

